
Researchers create artificial materials atom-by-atom - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11744.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.aalto.fi/en/current/news/2017-03-27-009/](http://www.aalto.fi/en/current/news/2017-03-27-009/)

